# Raw Milk/Cow Share in Northern VA?



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Hi Mamas!

Yes I have been to realmilk.com, eatwild.com etc. etc. Still I can't find anything near Alexandria. I'm interested in buying a cow-share but I can't make the weekly trips to pick up the milk. (no car)
I have found one farm that delivers but that would yield about $16 for a gallon of milk.








Is there anybody out there in Northern Virginia who has a cow-share?

Also, does anybody mail-order from Organic Pastures and how much is the shipping?
Thanks....


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

New group organizing in your area:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GrassfedNOVA/


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link! It's great. I have just joined the group and hope they will be able to help. Thanks again.


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

I know this thread is pretty old, but I'm in the same boat as the OP, but I'm in Dale City (between Manassas and Woodbridge). Do you need an invite to the yahoo group or anything? I can't even find a way to join when I click on that link.


----------

